# Backyard pump track up and running



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

So I won't blow this up into more than it is, but backyard pump track is finally up and running. It's currently a full oval, but with a lot more shovel work will have three more berms added to it.

One day it'll start raining again and I'll document the whole thing. But for now it's a combination between getting the rest of the plants in before the dry weather sets in, shoveling, and riding.

Without further ado, here's a clip:






The overall space is about 55' x 30'. The current two berms being ridden have a radius of about 8'. The bumps I think are 9' apart and about 18" high.

The berm you can see is a bit over 3' in height but probably wants to be 4' or so when I'm done. The berm you can't see (the one close to the camera) is close to 5' in height and it's not too hard to get 4' up on it.

And yeah, that only took one year including three rebuilds. :madman: Pump tracks are a *lot* harder to put together than a trail! Even though they look so easy to build.


----------



## TMO8853 (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks great man! Also, fits in nice with the yard as well. I would love to have that in my back yard.


----------



## atzerath (May 10, 2015)

looks great!


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

The second pass is getting close to being up and running. Here's a teaser digging video:


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

Rad hamster wheel!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks fun man.... nice work.

If you want to amp things up even more, with the small space, you have then the best way to do that is to create elevation.

Like if you were to build a wood slant-wall (maybe even curved) behind each of those berms, then you can generate even more speed. Your whole yard becomes kind of like a half pipe.



https://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/mtb-curved-wallride-pics-802797.html


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks guys, I should get some more photos up. 

It's basically ready for a final tune, just a bit more shaping on two berms and digging in some more much into the borrow pits. 

CMC, that's a great idea. I can actually see where I could make that fit on the back side.


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

What type/size screen u use for your sifter?


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

wfo922 said:


> What type/size screen u use for your sifter?


It's whatever green safety fence / netting they sell at Home Depot, two layers just so slightly offset. It has a 1" mesh.

I think it's this:

HDX 40 in. x 25 ft. Green Multi-Purpose Fence-889250HD14 - The Home Depot


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

So, first hot laps up and running. The inside berm needs a bit more touch-up, but I'm trying to get most of it ridden in since I've learned you can't figure out what a berm's really like when the run-in to it is still soft.

But dang, pump tracks take a lot of digging!






More photos later, possibly not before Labor Day though.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

I haven't been posting much about it, but I finally called the whole thing "good" and had some friends (who can actually ride) over.

This is a short video of them:






I'm still meaning to put together a write up, but I dunno when that will happen.


----------



## KT1CA (Feb 27, 2018)

any update?


----------



## Slyvest (Apr 15, 2018)

Sick


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

holy crap that thing is cramped...


----------

